# Question about breast tenderness



## Misvenus000 (Apr 26, 2012)

I know that normal breast tenderness comes with the PMS women experience right before the visitor but I have been having really tender breasts. Especially right on the top and on my nipples. They also feel a bit warm. Sorry if its TMI but I was wondering if the thyroid can be associated with breast tenderness due to hormones. I know I'm not pregnant. I've had a tubal ligation. I know its possible even after your surgery. I haven't seen my visitor yet. Usually I have cramps then it comes. This time I had really bad cramping the week after I was finished with my visitor and now my breasts feel warm and sore on the top. Like right on the chest but I know its my breasts because as soon as I remove them from my bra its tender. Can anyone give me some insight? Anyone know if that's normal or maybe I should talk to my Dr about it? Cysts run in my family. When my mother had breast cysts it was painful. I've already searched for lumps. My husband searched as well (nothing sexual just support) I check for lumps in my shower once a month although I'm only 30. I believe everyone should no matter what age. What do you guys think?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Misvenus000 said:


> I know that normal breast tenderness comes with the PMS women experience right before the visitor but I have been having really tender breasts. Especially right on the top and on my nipples. They also feel a bit warm. Sorry if its TMI but I was wondering if the thyroid can be associated with breast tenderness due to hormones. I know I'm not pregnant. I've had a tubal ligation. I know its possible even after your surgery. I haven't seen my visitor yet. Usually I have cramps then it comes. This time I had really bad cramping the week after I was finished with my visitor and now my breasts feel warm and sore on the top. Like right on the chest but I know its my breasts because as soon as I remove them from my bra its tender. Can anyone give me some insight? Anyone know if that's normal or maybe I should talk to my Dr about it? Cysts run in my family. When my mother had breast cysts it was painful. I've already searched for lumps. My husband searched as well (nothing sexual just support) I check for lumps in my shower once a month although I'm only 30. I believe everyone should no matter what age. What do you guys think?


Yes indeed. I could not sleep on my stomach for that reason. It was very very painful and it was thyroid related.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...my breasts used to swell, feel lumpy, and be extremely sore for at least a week before my monthly visitor. I think the doctor called them cystic. Plus, like you describe, the second I would take my bra off, they would hurt even worse. Mammograms never showed anything of concern.

Honestly, I have not thought about this in months...had my thyroid out early last year, and the breast thing has not really been an issue! Weird.


----------

